# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] AMD CPU Mobo FM2+/FM2 RAM DDR 3 COOLEMASTER FAN

## SeAfasia

Πωλούνται 2 Mobo FM2+ /FM2 της Asrock συγκεκριμένα τα 

FM2A68M-HD+ αγορασμένο σήμερα από το e-shop οπότε έχει εγγύηση 35 ευρὠ

fm2a88x Extreme6+ χωρίς εγγύηση 30 ευρώ

επεξεργαστής Α10-7870Κ 40 ΕΥΡΏ

ψύκτρα της CoolerMaster για socket FM2+/FM2/INTEL αν θυμαμαι καλά 15 ευρώ

Μνήμες της Corsair XMS3 DDR3 2X4GB 1600MHZ 30 ευρω

όποιος θελήσει να τα πάρει όλα τα μεταφορικά δικά μου,ευχαριστώ..
Ντίνος...

----------

